# Seriously Confused



## RosyStrange (Jan 10, 2010)

I am new to this site but thankful that I've found it. I am a US citizen engaged to a Uk citizen. We planning on marrying here in the States later this year and thats where our knowledge comes to an end...He is just coming for a regular visit which we will be married and then staying for the 3 months allowed.

We are looking at different routes as far as him here or me there...Since we both have children from previous marriages theres a couple questions we have and nobody to really help us with..

One. If I get a Spousal Visa and move there will I be end up losing my US citizenship? With this option we are thinking about staying there for 2 years to get his papers sorted to come to the US. Which makes me think if I get custody arrangements here in the US that my children will be allowed to visit.

Two. Is it a good idea for both of us to get a Spousal Visa?

I am so sorry for the confusion but we are needing some answers.Hope someone can help...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not really that up to speed on the visa side of things, but I can assure you that it is very difficult to lose your US citizenship unless you go to a consulate and swear out a renunciation in front of a consular official. Simply moving overseas, or getting a visa to do so - or even taking a second nationality - will not cost you your citizenship.

There may be some difficulties in taking the children to live outside the US, even if you do get custody. But I'll let the folks more familiar with US-UK visas advise you on that one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RosyStrange said:


> I am new to this site but thankful that I've found it. I am a US citizen engaged to a Uk citizen. We planning on marrying here in the States later this year and thats where our knowledge comes to an end...He is just coming for a regular visit which we will be married and then staying for the 3 months allowed.
> 
> We are looking at different routes as far as him here or me there...Since we both have children from previous marriages theres a couple questions we have and nobody to really help us with..
> 
> ...


Your citizenship is quite safe. You can even become a UK citizen and keep your US citizenship. Dual Citizenship FAQ

Sorting his papers to come to the US will normally take from 6 to 10 months depending on the route.

It certainly wouldn't be a good idea for your both to get spousal visas at the same time.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

You can't both get spousal visas - it's one or the other.

As for citizenship, you won't lose it if you get a visa in another country - people live overseas for years and years without losing citizenship.

As for the custody/visitation, you will have a large problem there. Few courts are going to modify a custody order to remove the children from the US, and unless your ex-spouse is willing to allow the children to travel out of the country (which he is NOT required to do), you'll have to return here to visit with the kids.


----------

